
Ask HN: The most disliked HN posts/comments - soheil
Youtube released 2018 Rewind and it ended up being the most disliked video in Youtube&#x27;s history. I often think it&#x27;s a shame there is no most downvoted section like there are various top lists, best of, etc. on HN. Part of it may be that the most downvoted comment&#x2F;post eventually gets flagged and dropped, but still seems like it&#x27;s viable that there should be posts that got so many downvotes before they were taken down thus outranking the rest in number of downvotes. The benefit of such list is to realize what HN community is most against and what topics cannot be discussed. Should there be such a list?
======
kohanz
In thinking about an answer, you made me realize one of the things I love
about HN: trolling or negativity for the sake of being negative isn't allowed
to accumulate attention (in general). It is dealt with swiftly and the
discussion moves on.

Sure, there is negativity in the form of criticism, but that's part of a
healthy discussion, IMHO.

It's not perfect, but does it a lot better than other discussion forums where
people discover that negativity can give them a higher profile.

------
DanBC
I got minus 50 points for suggesting that not all violent homeless people are
mentally ill, and that mental illness is a poor predictor of violent
behaviour, and that you shouldn't assume a violent homeless person is mentally
ill.

~~~
melling
I thought they limited the downvote karma to -4?

~~~
DanBC
They have now.

~~~
melling
That’s what I thought. I had this brutal exchange where I was willing to burn
some karma to make a point:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9904732](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9904732)

I see you in there DanBC. :-)

You actually saved me from a severe beating.

------
anigbrowl
I said many years ago that it would be interesting to rate posts not in some
pseudo-objective good-bad way but in terms of agreement or not, and that you
could then modulate the ordering of posts on a per-user basis by proximity to
the preferences of people you had expressed preferences about.

This was dismissed as overly complex for arc, but I really would like to see
the _unfiltered_ graph of HN's social network to study the various voting
rings and social subgroups.

------
miguelrochefort
My most downvoted comments basically say:

\- Copyleft is cancer

\- Privacy is overrated

~~~
Bucephalus355
I think there is an interesting discussion to be had about privacy vs
security. When it comes to computers, there is no such thing as privacy if
there is not security. So all things being equal, it’s partially acceptable
that Google has great security but not great privacy (currently). If they
didn’t have security, then Google + anyone who wanted to hack them would have
your data.

The topic is so much more nuanced than this but food for thought.

------
buflowsean
There should no downvotes section, censoring terrible comments helps the rest
of us to stay safe.

~~~
justtopost
Safe from what exactly?

